# First range trip w/ new Trijicons



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I got the night sights installed on my 17 today in classic homebrewed fashion. Well, not really home, I used the hydraulic press at work:mrgreen: It was a bit of a pain in the ass getting the new rear sight in, but it beats the hell out of buying a sight tool that will probably never get used again. I headed to the range after work and put another 200 down the pipe. I definately like these sights better than the stock Glock setup. I never really cared for the U shaped line on the rear, and I really like the 3 dot better. Trijicons are a good buy if you're considering night sights! :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt023:smt023:smt023

I had Trijicons on a 1911 back in the 1990s. Very nice!


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

My G35 came with Trijicons and love them.

Too bad for my G23 that has the stock plastic ones...they dent easy.:smt076


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I have Trijicons on two, Meprolights on one, and survive with the factory plastic sights on my EDC for now. All of my aftermarket night sights work well for me, and in most situations do better than factory plastic or adjustable sights.


----------

